# Rated Furnace Room



## Newbie (Nov 19, 2015)

Im designing a 4 unit apt building in Mass. (IBC) The owner wants Furnace, stack W/D and Hot Wtr Htr all in 1 closet off the kitchen. does this "room" have to be rated?


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2015)

Hay New!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Nov 19, 2015)

Not normally

electric or gas?

One story building??

Not sure how he will get all that stuf shoved into one room??

Normally see the furnace by itself.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome

Sounds like you are referring this setup to be in each apartment which is okay. If a central laundry room then the maximum area is 100 sq ft one-hour protection or sprinkle it per Table 509 2012 IBC.

509.1

Exception: Incidental uses within and serving a dwelling unit are not required to comply with this section.


----------



## north star (Nov 19, 2015)

*% % % = % % %*



Newbie,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !    

In designing the space for the Furnace, ...the stackable

W \ D combo, and the water heater, ...regarding the

2 separate drain lines from the water heater, do you

have an approved location for these 2 separate drain

lines  to terminate ?

Also, ...if all of these appliances actually fit in to

the Closet, ...will there be an approved method to

provide adequate combustion air to them ?



Thanks !

*% %  % = % %  %*


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome!

If any piece of equipment is over 400K BTU, 1-hr required.


----------



## Newbie (Nov 20, 2015)

wow!



			
				Newbie said:
			
		

> Im designing a 4 unit apt building in Mass. (IBC) The owner wants Furnace, stack W/D and Hot Wtr Htr all in 1 closet off the kitchen. does this "room" have to be rated?


thanks for all the input, THIS IS GREAT.  code books are tough to navigate, so its nice to have a safety net!

thanks to northstar for the Drain heads up. I do have an overflow pan for W/D but hadn't considered the HWH


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2015)

You to can be a "sawhorse"

1. Keep the site going

2. Cheap multi answer answers

3.Gives us people in the basement something to do.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/payments.php

Cheaper than a code book


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 20, 2015)

> Gives us people in the basement something to do.


 How did you know my office is in the basement of city hall?


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How did you know my office is in the basement of city hall?


Something about lawyers and inspectors being in low places.

Plus it keeps the government spy rays off of us!!


----------

